# Differenz zwischen zwei Zeit-Stempel berechnen



## Shadow-Rider (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe zwei Zeit-Stempel...
eine Anfangs-Zeit... und eine End-Zeit (beide im Format hh:mm:ss).

Nun möchte ich die Zeit von Anfang bis Ende errechnen...
Habe es bereits mit DateDiff probiert... leider ohne Erfolg!

Kann mir einer helfen?
Das Ergebnis sollte dann ebenfalls im Format hh:mm:ss ausgegeben werden!

Danke schon mal im Voraus
Shadow-Rider


----------



## Shakie (12. Januar 2005)

Eigentlich sollte es mit DateDiff schon funktionieren:

```
Unterschied  = DateDiff("s","20:19:18","21:19:18")
```
Das Ergebnis hiervon wäre 3600 (Sekunden).


----------



## Shadow-Rider (12. Januar 2005)

Ok... ich hab's (naja... fast)  


```
GesprZeit = DateDiff("s", StartZeit, Now, 0, 0)
```
 
Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem... ich will die Anzeige wieder im Format hh:mm:ss ausgeben... und das klappt jetzt wirklich nicht!  

Das nächste Problem wird dann sein, dass ich eine bereits vorhandene Zeit (hh:mm:ss) zu dieser GesprZeit addieren will...
Wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann... wäre ich sehr dankbar!
 
Shadow-Rider


----------



## themadman (12. Januar 2005)

hier mal ein Beispielprojekt mit dem deine ganzen Probleme, was das rechnen mit Zeit und Datum angeht beseitigen wird... ist von activevb

hoffe es hilft dir?!


----------



## Shadow-Rider (13. Januar 2005)

Soweit... Sogut...

Danke schon mal für den Beispiel-Code! Der hat schon mal geholfen...
Nur habe ich jetzt noch ein Problem:

Wenn ich zwei Zeitspannen habe Z1 = (00:17:52) und Z2 = (00:01:17) und will die beiden Zeiten nun Addieren bekomme ich nur Mist raus...


```
oSuZe = (Format(Tools.GetIniString("InOutBound", "oSummeZeit", UserProfilePath & "\" & cfgDatei), "hh:mm:ss") + Format(GesprZeit, "hh:mm:ss"))
WriteIniString "InOutBound", "oSummeZeit", Format(oSuZe, "hh:mm:ss"), UserProfilePath & "\" & cfgDatei
```
 
Woran könnte das jetzt noch liegen?


----------

